# Homemade waterproofing



## Smuh (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi,

I was reading elsewhere on the web that brushing on a mixture of 75% paint thinner with 25% urethane is a good sealer for bare wood and Plywood. Was wondering if others have used this and are there other recipies for the same purpose.

Cliff S.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cliff

I would suggest a coat or two of schillac to seal the wood..


=========



Smuh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was reading elsewhere on the web that brushing on a mixture of 75% paint thinner with 25% urethane is a good sealer for bare wood and Plywood. Was wondering if others have used this and are there other recipies for the same purpose.
> 
> Cliff S.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I agree with Bob - de-waxed shellac makes a good sealer, and it dries quickly. You'll be able to apply a second coat in just a few minutes normally.

What is called a "one-pound cut" is the norm (one pound of flakes to a gallon of denatured alcohol, or smaller amounts in that ratio).


----------



## Smuh (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Smuh (Dec 23, 2010)

If I use the flakes of Orange Shellac for sealing will I be able to put a final finish over that whether it be water based or oil?







Ralph Barker said:


> I agree with Bob - de-waxed shellac makes a good sealer, and it dries quickly. You'll be able to apply a second coat in just a few minutes normally.
> 
> What is called a "one-pound cut" is the norm (one pound of flakes to a gallon of denatured alcohol, or smaller amounts in that ratio).


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Smuh said:


> If I use the flakes of Orange Shellac for sealing will I be able to put a final finish over that whether it be water based or oil?


Yep. One of the benefits of *de-waxed* shellac is that it goes _over_ almost everything, and can go _under_ almost everything.


----------



## Smuh (Dec 23, 2010)

Ralph Barker said:


> Yep. One of the benefits of *de-waxed* shellac is that it goes _over_ almost everything, and can go _under_ almost everything.


Thanks again
Cliff S.


----------



## Smuh (Dec 23, 2010)

Ralph Barker said:


> I agree with Bob - de-waxed shellac makes a good sealer, and it dries quickly. You'll be able to apply a second coat in just a few minutes normally.
> 
> What is called a "one-pound cut" is the norm (one pound of flakes to a gallon of denatured alcohol, or smaller amounts in that ratio).


Well I found the shellac flakes but the denatured alcohol, forget it, can't get it anywhere near where I reside; closest is 300 miles away and it costs about 60.00 a quart, something about the Can. Gov't worried about illegal drug manufacturing, and according to them were all potential criminals, takes one to know one I think. But anyway, I'll mix up something that won't drain my bank account and will help me get that little trailer ready for this summer.
Thanks again for the help and I hope Santa Claus is good to you!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Cliff,

Can you buy it pre mixed or in a spray can where you are? Same stuff


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

You don't need to hop in the truck, just go to your front door and get it, with the price of gas it's now smart to use UPS for your pickup truck..

Amazon.com: shellac flakes Home Improvement

=======



Smuh said:


> Well I found the shellac flakes but the denatured alcohol, forget it, can't get it anywhere near where I reside; closest is 300 miles away and it costs about 60.00 a quart, something about the Can. Gov't worried about illegal drug manufacturing, and according to them were all potential criminals, takes one to know one I think. But anyway, I'll mix up something that won't drain my bank account and will help me get that little trailer ready for this summer.
> Thanks again for the help and I hope Santa Claus is good to you!


----------



## Smuh (Dec 23, 2010)

The flakes I can get; but the _Alcohol_ is verboten for the reson I just mentioned.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Smuh said:


> Well I found the shellac flakes but the denatured alcohol, forget it, can't get it anywhere near where I reside; closest is 300 miles away and it costs about 60.00 a quart, something about the Can. Gov't worried about illegal drug manufacturing, and according to them were all potential criminals, takes one to know one I think. But anyway, I'll mix up something that won't drain my bank account and will help me get that little trailer ready for this summer.
> Thanks again for the help and I hope Santa Claus is good to you!


Wow, that's amazingly restrictive. FWIW, most "sanding sealers" available in the paint section are 1# cuts of de-waxed shellac. I'd brush it on for good penetration, rather than rattle-can spraying.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Denatured alcohol is, in essence, Everclear grain alcohol with toxic substances added to make it undrinkable (and hence not taxed by the Alcohol Nazi's). At $60/quart, you might want to check your local liquor store for their price on 190 proof (95%) grain alcohol. 

Some areas may prevent its sale but hopefully its legal in yours, like mine.

Jim


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Use methanol. You will find it in Home Depot, Home Hardware and Canadian Tire possibly under the name "methyl hydrate". The other option (very expensive I might add) is the 99% isopropyl alcohol from any pharmacy.

Never understood why dentarued alcohol is not available in Canada.


----------



## Smuh (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks CR, I'll check for that next time I'm into town. Wanted to add that I just checked and Home Depot has 3L jugs for $10.00.
Problem solved, now I can get to bed before St Nick gets here!
Cliff S.


----------

